# Poor Mans HRB



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok, well, it *kind* of looks like HRB... 

I forgot I had this, it fell off the shelf this evening, so I cut it up in to a few call blanks. Best I (and the gentleman who sold it to me) could figure, it is sycamore burl. Certainly smells worse than any wood I've ever smelled, but definitely a similar smell to sycamore. Has more of a maple feel to it, but I guess it doesn't really matter all that much... it's really cool looking wood, and I can't wait until it's dry enough to stabilize.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice looking wood Jonathan


----------



## Sprung (Nov 21, 2014)

Very nice pieces, Jonathan!


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 21, 2014)

Super nice! Gotta love those mystery woods...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 21, 2014)

I look forward to turning it to see just how awesome it does look. 

And, I have to take my comment back about it being the worst smelling wood... I just turned some YCB the other day, THAT was the worst

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ah that's where i misplaced that wood, in your garage, silly me ill have to come get it haha


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like black walnut burl and black walnut does stink.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 23, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I look forward to turning it to see just how awesome it does look.
> 
> And, I have to take my comment back about it being the worst smelling wood... I just turned some YCB the other day, THAT was the worst



I thought everybody thought DIW smelled the worst, I've always been told it smells like dead cat when you cut it, of course I think it smells good maybe I'm the only crazy one.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 23, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> I thought everybody thought DIW smelled the worst, I've always been told it smells like dead cat when you cut it, of course I think it smells good maybe I'm the only crazy one.


Nah, I don't mind the smell of DIW... What I do hate about it is the burning sensation that stays in my nasal cavities for a few hours after cutting or turning it.


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2014)

Jonathan, I'm gonna come up there and kick your arse if you don't start wearing a mask!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 23, 2014)

SENC said:


> Jonathan, I'm gonna come up there and kick your arse if you don't start wearing a mask!


I know... after these last few weeks of turning with the garage door shut (because it's been so frikkin cold), I've realized how badly I need one. Going to pick one up in the next day or two.


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2014)

Scott (@NYWoodturner) recommended this 3M mask and filter to me, and I have loved it. Light, breathes very easily, doesn't fog glasses or face mask, and doesn't get hot. I wear it all the time because it is comfortable) Best of all, it works like a champ both keeping superfine dust and CA odors out. No more coughing and sneezing crap up. <$35

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008MCUULW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009POHH94/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 23, 2014)

I'll probably pick one of those up... the ones I used last winter fogged up my glasses really bad. To the point that I stopped wearing it. I won't turn without glasses, but coughing every night sucks pretty bad too. thanks ;)


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 23, 2014)

I think I like it for all the same reasons. Doesn't fog or interfere with glasses being #1. Ease of use being #2. Easy to use gets its used every time. I have noticed a stark difference in allergies and sinus conditions since I started using it. Glad to hear you are too,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2014)

Sycamore doesn't stink. I've milled tons of it literally and never taken a sycamore log apart that smelled bad. Cottonwood is a different matter. Are you saying it stinks just sitting there or when you cut it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Sycamore doesn't stink. I've milled tons of it literally and never taken a sycamore log apart that smelled bad. Cottonwood is a different matter. Are you saying it stinks just sitting there or when you cut it?


It doesn't smell like the sycamore I've cut up... But I managed to find the thread he started... http://woodbarter.com/threads/name-that-burl.14421/page-2#post-183710


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 23, 2014)

I had storms top a sycamore in my back yard and have been cutting up sections for about a month now. I have never noticed a bad smell either. Looking at the grain pattern in the piece on the left pf the first photo makes me think its an oak of some type. Oak smells like a vulture's crotch...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I just turned some YCB the other day, THAT was the worst



Have you ever worked with zebrawood? THAT is the worst I have ever smelled. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2014)

Tony if you think zebrawood smells bad (doesn't smell all that bad to me) then you ought to cut up a vulture's crotch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> then you ought to cut up a vulture's crotch.



I've tried that Kevin, but it takes too much sweet talk and wine........


----------

